
How Much to Ask for Salary? - daviTeodoro
Its is my first job as a front end remote developer. I&#x27;m from Brazil. They are located in England.
======
bnt
Short or long term role? Full time? How senior are you? What tech stack are
they using?

~~~
daviTeodoro
Long term role, 40h/week. I'm have 4 years of experience and we are going to
be using react.js and d3.js

------
knopkop_
Check out itjobswatch.co.uk

